# ISO bakery case sign holders



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

...or whatever you call them. I'm looking for both styles where you stick the thing in the pastry and it holds a card with price and desciption, and the kind that stand up by themselves. I've done searches on Google, but since I don't know exactly what they're called, the searches were not helpful.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Try

www.bigtray.com


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Look also for a company called Hubert. It sells merchandising aids to retail stores.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Yes, they have all manner of foodservice signage.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I had tried Big Tray, but couldn't find them. I was actually looking for these for my boss at my PT job. We have signs for maybe 1/3 or less of the product in the store. It is ANNOYING. Every customer has to ask, "What is this? And how much is that?" Of course no one takes the time to put out the signs we DO have and when I do, I notice those things sell faster. So I decided to take this project upon myself and just source the sign holders and make the signs. I talked to her about this on Friday and whaddaya know, she has a Hubert catalog on her desk and promised to order them. I thought the reason for not having the proper signs was because she didn't know where to get them. I mean, I've been there since Sept. '01 and this has been an ongoing problem! I then offered to make the signs thinking that maybe that was the problem (no one wanted to make them) and she said, "No, no need for that. Just write the list of all the things we need signs for and Mary will type it up. That's a part of her job". ARGH!

At least the problem will be solved, but I still want to pull my hair out!

Thank you both for posting.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Signage is a continual aggravation where I work, America's largest earthy crunchy food retailer. We're constantly losing them as they are not securely fastened to say the bagel baskets, and we find that the information on them is wrong about half the time. We have a full time sign maker who is busy all day, every day.


----------



## kayakado (Sep 25, 2003)

What about using the 3-prong note holders that florists use to put the card in the basket of flowers. I am sure a local florist would share the name of their source with you when you explain you're not a competitor. You could cut them off or find short ones, that could be stuck in the baked goods or a base.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Actually my boss finally ordered some a few weeks before X-mas, but of course they're not being used. The secretary is supposed to be the official sign maker, but she never got around to making them. I offered to make them, but the secretary is way too sensitive and would feel I was stealing her job. Well if she DID her job, I wouldn't need to "steal" it. Eh, I give up. *throws hands up in the air*


----------

